# Phantom 168 spare prop



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Call Ranger and they will tell you.


----------



## phantom7 (Jul 19, 2014)

They recommended a 13 1/2" 16 pitch 4 blade for performance but didn't seem sure what a good 3 blade spare would be. They recommended 12 1/2 16 pitch 3 blade but I'm not really finding any online does that sound right? Any other suggestions?


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

see pm's


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Get a good stainless steel prop and don't have a spare. Odds are your engine will fail before the prop does.

You can use your trolling motor and/or push pole in an emergency. (or go old school and keep a paddle on the boat that you can use for other things like wacking cottonmouths or a bait cutting board.)


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I have a ranger phantom with a '05 Yamaha 2 stroke 70 and an unknown 4 blade so prop on it.  The only markings on it are "Culpepper". I bought the boat used and the seller didn't know much about the prop I'm looking to get a spare prop for emergencys but I have no idea what pitch and diameter the current prop is. I'm getting 32-34 mph @ 5400 rpm currently.  I'm just looking for a cheap aluminum 3 blade for a spare but have no idea what pitch and diameter it should be. I appreciate any help.


For a spare I'd find an aluminum prop that fits it and moves the boat. It's only there for emergencies anyways. A 13 x 15/16 would work fine


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

If the boat spent any time in Texas there is a good chance that the prop was worked by Baumann Propellors in Houston. He stamps the customer name on each prop he sells and or services.  I'm running a sww3 13P from Powertech.  It runs great hole shot is awesome.  Top end suffers but this is a holeshot and skinny water prop.  It will run all the way up on the plate past where the motor looses water pressure. - John West 
www.BlueMuddCharters.com


----------



## phantom7 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. I'm actually torn between Marietta Mike and GZ1's suggestions. I kinda feel like if I hit something hard enough to break my SS prop I've probably ruined the lower unit too.


----------

